# Well..... hi....



## TanteEdgar (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, my name i Marius and I'm from Norway. I like mantids and most bugs. I like cars more than average Joe and I also love explosives, muahaha. I could blow up stuff all day if it wasn't for my neighboors.

Well that's me. See you around...


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome. Not sure if we have any other members from Norway or not. I worked with explosives in the military. Nothing better than blowing stuff up.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome! I had a lot of fun lighting off bottle rockets last night =). It was actually my first time - Although I have been around fire crackers many times, I had never actually lit any myself.

Loads of fun haha


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello, Marius, and welcome to the forum... glad to have you here.  

Guys and their explosives...  :lol:


----------



## ismart (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome from quite OHIO


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma Arizona!


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks.

If there is anything you need to know about bombs, explosives and spud guns, just contanct me XD


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2010)

Mantid Man said:


> Thanks.If there is anything you need to know about bombs, explosives and spud guns, just contanct me XD


I got one. What is the RE factor of M118?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 3, 2010)

Rick said:


> I got one. What is the RE factor of M118?


Come on, Rick! You're making it too easy for him! I know diddly about anything that goes Bang, but everyone knows that the RE factor of M118 is 1.66!  

I have a sneakier question. In the 1950's the British Army was using what was wrongly called "plastique." What was it's real name, and what was the American designation? It is now improved by two generations. What is the Norwegian name for the latest generation?

(Come to think of it, that's kinda easy, too!).


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 3, 2010)

Plastique, plastic explosives a.k.a C4, putty explosives or Semtex. Actually there was different C's. C2 was not good enough in cold weather so they replaced it with C4. It was used in an assassination attempt against Hitler.

I'm maybe new here but I'm still awesome  

Edit: in Norwegian we call it.... umm..... "sprengstoff" (explosives)

We don't really have a good name for C-4, we just say dynamite or TNT or something.


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Come on, Rick! You're making it too easy for him! I know diddly about anything that goes Bang, but everyone knows that the RE factor of M118 is 1.66!  I have a sneakier question. In the 1950's the British Army was using what was wrongly called "plastique." What was it's real name, and what was the American designation? It is now improved by two generations. What is the Norwegian name for the latest generation?
> 
> (Come to think of it, that's kinda easy, too!).


Nice try but wrong Phil.



Mantid Man said:


> Plastique, plastic explosives a.k.a C4, putty explosives or Semtex. Actually there was different C's. C2 was not good enough in cold weather so they replaced it with C4. It was used in an assassination attempt against Hitler.I'm maybe new here but I'm still awesome
> 
> Edit: in Norwegian we call it.... umm..... "sprengstoff" (explosives)
> 
> We don't really have a good name for C-4, we just say dynamite or TNT or something.


C4, TNT, and dynamite are three different things. C4 is a cutting charge while the others are more like blasting charges. I used dynamite once, tnt a handful of times, and C4 was used most often.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 3, 2010)

I know but we use the same word for all of them mostly. We just say dynamite. We have a lot of weird names but most of them goes for like 4-5 different things.


----------

